# Prepper Nurse Ebola Updates



## Prepper-Nurse (Aug 2, 2014)

Hi folks! There is a lot of discussion about whether or not Ebola could mutate into a more easily transmittable form. Right now it requires contact with body fluids to be transmitted. Mutating into an airborne virus is very unlikely, but droplet transmission is more likely. Mutating into a more easily transmitted illness is a risk that grows with each new infection. The more time the virus spends in humans, the more opportunities it has to replicate itself, and it's sloppy at replicating - it makes errors, and if some of those errors turn out to help the virus become more communicable, we're in serious trouble.

President Obama today stated what many scientists have been saying the past few weeks. The earlier projections of 20,000 infections by the WHO are unrealistic. Tens to hundreds of thousands of people may be infected by the time this infection is controlled. This is a concern for us not so much as Ebola showing up as an epidemic on our doorsteps, but the cost for controlling the epidemic in order to prevent it from mutating to a more dangerous, more easily transmitted form.

There are also lessons about the reality of caring for the very ill which will help us prepare for a pandemic.

Love to hear your thoughts!

Here are links to more


----------



## airdrop (Jan 6, 2012)

I love it when you get fired up but are you really Canadian --- not one eh in the video's  . I can only guess you have beat back the eh part of your brain with a really big stick , now that said, I loved it when I have been to the other side an listened to our neighbors chatting  . Keep up the good work we do appreciate it , no one here is talking about this , we salute you . eh

PS can you address if pedialyte will be any good if you get this virus and are losing fluids ?


----------



## Prepper-Nurse (Aug 2, 2014)

airdrop said:


> I love it when you get fired up but are you really Canadian --- not one eh in the video's  . I can only guess you have beat back the eh part of your brain with a really big stick , now that said, I loved it when I have been to the other side an listened to our neighbors chatting  . Keep up the good work we do appreciate it , no one here is talking about this , we salute you . eh
> 
> PS can you address if pedialyte will be any good if you get this virus and are losing fluids ?


Thank you so much!! I really am Canadian  I'm so glad you find the postings helpful!! 
Pedialyte would be excellent for rehydration. There is also the WHO's oral rehydration solution that costs pennies. It's a combination of water, salt and sugar. Here's a link to the recipe:
http://rehydrate.org/solutions/homemade.htm


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi! big fan of the videos.
Obama is sending [5000?] troops to Africa to help with the disaster,
NOT to mention give it 5000 new chances at getting here.


----------



## Prepper-Nurse (Aug 2, 2014)

Magus said:


> Hi! big fan of the videos.
> Obama is sending [5000?] troops to Africa to help with the disaster,
> NOT to mention give it 5000 new chances at getting here.


Thank you very much Magus! That's very encouraging - something I need!

I feel for those troops. That's an awful assignment  
Health care workers know the risks when they sign up for the job.
Soldiers sign up for other risks. I don't think it's fair when you mix risks.
We definitely need to pray for them. African behaviour has been appalling in terms of the lying and hiding.


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

Prepper-Nurse said:


> Thank you very much Magus! That's very encouraging - something I need!
> 
> I feel for those troops. That's an awful assignment
> 
> ...


To be fair, the military is not sending healthcare workers and support staff that routinely work day to day in hospitals. Special units at U.S. Army Medical Research and Materiel Command train for exactly this. When they aren't rehashing drills they are teaching and training fighting units on surviving in chemical and biologically tainted battlefield. Their mission is "To protect the Warfighter from biological threats and to be prepared to investigate disease outbreaks or threats to public health." And ebola and Marburg are on this list of threats they have prepared to respond to.


----------



## Prepper-Nurse (Aug 2, 2014)

drfacefixer said:


> To be fair, the military is not sending healthcare workers and support staff that routinely work day to day in hospitals. Special units at U.S. Army Medical Research and Materiel Command train for exactly this. When they aren't rehashing drills they are teaching and training fighting units on surviving in chemical and biologically tainted battlefield. Their mission is "To protect the Warfighter from biological threats and to be prepared to investigate disease outbreaks or threats to public health." And ebola and Marburg are on this list of threats they have prepared to respond to.


Oh that's much better than what I was envisioning! Thank you very much for filling me in


----------

